# Lb Accepts!



## Sargo127 (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/pages/sports/basketball/index.html


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Best thing to happen to the Knicks in a long time. 

Well, not that long I guess... Layden being was fired was a pretty good thing too.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

I come back from vacation to find this out.....well I guess it could have been worse. I didn't want LB in NY because he brings a lot of baggage and this team will not be any good for a few more years and we all know Larry can stay with a team for more than 2 or 3 years. I guess we will just have to see how it plays out this year. Tony Kornheiser on PTI said he guaranteed the Knicks would win 50-55 games in one of the next 2 seasons, but I think we have a better chance of winning 33-38 games both seasons.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Knicksfan3 said:


> I come back from vacation to find this out.....well I guess it could have been worse. I didn't want LB in NY because he brings a lot of baggage and this team will not be any good for a few more years and *we all know Larry can stay with a team for more than 2 or 3 years.* I guess we will just have to see how it plays out this year. Tony Kornheiser on PTI said he guaranteed the Knicks would win 50-55 games in one of the next 2 seasons, but I think we have a better chance of winning 33-38 games both seasons.


That's half myth. Before Detroit fired him he was with Philly for 6 years and Indy for 4. With the attrition rate of coaches these days i'd guess that's a lot longer than most.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> That's half myth. Before Detroit fired him he was with Philly for 6 years and Indy for 4. With the attrition rate of coaches these days i'd guess that's a lot longer than most.


and the guys closing on on 70..this should be it other thasn pee wee ball

i read on ESPN,he was formally offered the job,but thats it..no signing


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

this is obviously the biggest news surrounding the knicks in years. lets not be overly pessimistic guys, getting one of the best coaches of this generation is not a bad thing in the least. and it was crucial we get a coach who is defensive minded, and we got the best defensive coach in the game. excellent move, congrats isaiah and dolan from us knicks fans, and im speaking for everyone whether you like it or not.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth....*

"and the guys closing on on 70"..

Give me a break, the guy is 64. You gettin up there, too. Closin in on 60?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Truth....*



alphadog said:


> "and the guys closing on on 70"..
> 
> Give me a break, the guy is 64. You gettin up there, too. Closin in on 60?


LOl...i am 45, you knucklehead


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Between the draft and this move, I'm starting to get a lot more faith back in Thomas.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Between the draft and this move, I'm starting to get a lot more faith back in Thomas.


People will take for granted that Brown is here largely due to Zeke...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Between the draft and this move, I'm starting to get a lot more faith back in Thomas.


He mad me a little bit upset by investing 5 years in Jerome "Big Snacks" James, but I forgive him with the LB deal. :cheers:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> He mad me a little bit upset by investing 5 years in Jerome "Big Snacks" James, but I forgive him with the LB deal. :cheers:



larrys gonna turn Big Snacks into Big Daddy


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

You sill aint going anywhere. Just be mad at the Heat, as we take over this sh.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> You sill aint going anywhere. Just be mad at the Heat, as we take over this sh.


Hey,dont be pissed becuse we hired the coach that knocked you out of the playoffs..

We will be seeing you shortly


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> You sill aint going anywhere. Just be mad at the Heat, as we take over this sh.


It's quite astonishing how you say we aren't going anywhere. Where you think you're going with your injury riddled center that consistently breaks down toward the 2nd half of the season?:rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You guys will be overpaying him but good luck anyway.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

what are some good questions to ask LB?

does he expect to be here all 5-6 years of the deal? health withstanding.

can he do to marbury what he did with billups?

how much time will the rookies see?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> what are some good questions to ask LB?
> 
> does he expect to be here all 5-6 years of the deal? health withstanding.
> 
> ...



First and foremost, how's your penis holding up? Still working I hope.

Second What type of line up do you plan to use. Which players do you plan to start. Which type of traits do you wish to emphasize in the players. What do you feel are our team strengths, what do you feel is ( insert players ) strengths, what do you feel are ( same players ) weakness.

Answer those questions and will have a pretty clear picture of the season.

GO KNICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn I haven't been this excited in a while.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Kitty said:


> It's quite astonishing how you say we aren't going anywhere. Where you think you're going with your injury riddled center that consistently breaks down toward the 2nd half of the season?:rofl:


 You guys overpay for everything, look at that wack as team called the Yankess, that we took away your Championship. You guys get rip off, cause desperation always come's in the picture.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> You guys overpay for everything, look at that wack as team called the Yankess, that we took away your Championship. You guys get rip off, cause desperation always come's in the picture.


:topic: When you get a championship banner in your building then hollar at the Knick fans. As for the Yankees...26 World Championships..how many your team has again?


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Kitty said:


> :topic: When you get a championship banner in your building then hollar at the Knick fans. As for the Yankees...26 World Championships..how many your team has again?


The Heat and the Marlins got a chance, stop living in the past.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if you come on here to talk trash, dont expect us to be nice.

alot of new people just joining to bash the knicks.


----------

